

Think New York Is Costly? In New Delhi, Seedy Goes for 8 Figures - tatvamasi
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/world/asia/new-delhi-bungalows-even-in-disrepair-command-millions.html?hp

======
chipsy
The "Category 8" housing is a somewhat amusing coincidence from U.S. eyes,
since "Section 8" housing here refers to public housing projects and private
rental assistance.

